# 65 GTO A/C install



## cparman (May 4, 2014)

wanting to use the factory center vent, and the side vents with a Classic Auto Air kit. Want the inside of the car to look like factory air.  Anybody have any input into what obstacles I might run into? Help is appreciated


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

I did a Vintage Air install in my 65 and also wanted a factory look. I ended up skipping the center vent since the VA kit only has 4 outlets (and the factory setup has 5). I cut the holes and used repop side dash vents and mounted the Vintage Air crotch vents, which were close enough to the factory look for me. Cutting the holes for the side vents wasn't fun but it's OK if you take your time. I had a parts car that I used to make a template to locate the side vents.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used a Classic Air system in my 69 and set it up to use the factory vents and controls. It's not easy, but it's possible. I sacrificed the lap vents and didn't install them at all, winding up with the two side vents and the center vent. Most of the work was involved with adapting their system to run with the factory controls, but I got it done - including all 4 fan blower speeds (the Classic system only came with 3 speeds) and "splitting" the on/off control from the fan speed control.

Bear


----------

